# Block filler to prime drywall?



## DonP. (Jan 23, 2014)

I have been a drywall finisher for 30 years. Have always left the painting up to you pro's. But now I am having a problem.


Working for a new company that uses SW block filler to prime new drywall. They say it is cheaper and does the same job.

I just finished 4 offices and every single joint I did is showing. But only the edges where my 12in knife was. I am telling you they was sanded very good as I have always done. They looked great until painted. Now every damm edge is showing on every single joint. I know it was nothing I have done but I can figure out what caused this.

What gives? Any ideas? Was it the block filler?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Silliness. No reason in the world to blow blockfiller on rock.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

As Oden said, it's just silly. Sure, it's cheaper, and ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## DonP. (Jan 23, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> As Oden said, it's just silly. Sure, it's cheaper, and ya get what ya pay for.



I agree. But could it be causing my problem? I need more ammo than "it's just silly". I need to explain to these goofballs why.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DonP. said:


> I agree. But could it be causing my problem? I need more ammo than "it's just silly". I need to explain to these goofballs why.


Just pull the label off of a can and ask them to please highlight for you where it says that this product can be used to prime raw Sheetrock.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

would need pictures to answer your question


----------



## DonP. (Jan 23, 2014)

aaron61 said:


> would need pictures to answer your question



Ok. I will take some pictures and post them tomorrow. Basically what I am saying is you can clearly see the edge of the joints I finished. It looks like it was not sanded properly, but I know it was. 


Thanks for the reply. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

This is why contractors get a bad rap. Yea, blockfiller only costs $7/gal, but it goes 50 sq/ft per gallon $.14/sq ft. Drywall primer costs $8/gal, but you get 250 sq/ft per gallon $.03. Dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> This is why contractors get a bad rap. Yea, blockfiller only costs $7/gal, but it goes 50 sq/ft per gallon $.14/sq ft. Drywall primer costs $8/gal, but you get 250 sq/ft per gallon $.03. Dumb, dumb, dumb, dumb.


It's sad when a contractor only looks at the price and not the coverage. They think they are saving money when in reality they are spending much more.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, I doubt they put it on at 50sq per. I mean that's the recommended footage on block, but I bet the idea was to take the thick block filler, thin it down, and push it out to 4-500sq. 

After all, putting it on at 50sq on Sheetrock would be something like a 15-20 mil wet coat! That would be something to see


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's another case of a dumbass contractor who believes that the thickness of the paint equates to the hide of the paint. 
I once looked at a job to paint existing black metal door jambs to white and the contractor suggested using block-filler to prime with. I didn't bid the job, because as Ron White says " You can't fix stupid".


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Well, I doubt they put it on at 50sq per. I mean that's the recommended footage on block, but I bet the idea was to take the thick block filler, thin it down, and push it out to 4-500sq.
> 
> After all, putting it on at 50sq on Sheetrock would be something like a 15-20 mil wet coat! That would be something to see


Isn't that the cheap version of "high-build primer"?

I think you're right about what they did. After all, water is even cheaper than block filler. We've had some GWB contractors around h.ere who do their own priming...and get 1000 ft^2/gal from regular GWB primer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Isn't that the cheap version of "high-build primer"?
> 
> I think you're right about what they did. After all, water is even cheaper than block filler. We've had some GWB contractors around h.ere who do their own priming...and get 1000 ft^2/gal from regular GWB primer.


And they wonder why the painter is disgruntle.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DonP. said:


> I agree. But could it be causing my problem? I need more ammo than "it's just silly". I need to explain to these goofballs why.


block filler for block heads!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Shame on sherwin williams for selling them that crap!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gotta block this thread outta my mind.


----------



## DonP. (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies. I knew using block filler was stupid and probably the reason for my issues. I tried telling them many times it's not for that purpose, but they wont listen.

We just did a 4 story office building where they tinted the block filler and watered it down. The joints did not show on the walls but I believe this was because they level 5'd all the walls with mud. That way all the walls had a tight layer of mud on them so I believe thats why the joint edges didnt show. But on walls where I dont level 5 and just finish the normal way, they do show. Because the block filler seems to me to have 0 hiding ability.

On this job they did not water the bf down. They dropped a screen in the bucket and it looked like they layed it on heavy. But the joints still showed. Not the center of them, but only the edges.

Someone suggested maybe it is a moisture in the board issue and to check that?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's my answer....that's just stupid. Bring a rep out and have him give his opinion. There's a reason why it's called "block filler"! by the way,isn't block filler a little gritty?


----------



## DonP. (Jan 23, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> It's another case of a dumbass contractor who believes that the thickness of the paint equates to the hide of the paint.



Slinger,

Please forgive the question as I readily admit I am not in the same painting league as you guys. That is the reason I came here, to learn and get advice.

Are you saying even if they put this block filler on thick it has 0 hiding ability? Can you explain please so I can tell these goofballs...


----------



## Mrlaroo (Oct 1, 2012)

Oden said:


> Just pull the label off of a can and ask them to please highlight for you where it says that this product can be used to prime raw Sheetrock.


You said they went with SW but here is Kilz label

KILZ PRO-X® p50 Block Filler is designed for above grade use on concrete block, cinder block, and poured or precast concrete. It is an economical interior / exterior latex primer formulated to fill and seal porous masonry surfaces, reduce pinholing and help produce a smooth and even topcoat for a uniform, professional quality finish.

Sweet, can't wait to use that on drywall. I would take no responsibility for their incompetence.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Here's my answer....that's just stupid. Bring a rep out and have him give his opinion. There's a reason why it's called "block filler"! by the way,isn't block filler a little gritty?


Nitty gritty!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Mrlaroo said:


> You said they went with SW but here is Kilz label
> 
> KILZ PRO-X® p50 Block Filler is designed for above grade use on concrete block, cinder block, and poured or precast concrete. It is an economical interior / exterior latex primer formulated to fill and seal porous masonry surfaces, reduce pinholing and help produce a smooth and even topcoat for a uniform, professional quality finish.
> 
> Sweet, can't wait to use that on drywall. I would take no responsibility for their incompetence.


Like I said blockheads!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If I did drywall for a living I would want to have a ready to paint surface as my finished product. No way I would wait for painters then have to do point ups and deal with that mess.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

DonP. said:


> Slinger,
> 
> Please forgive the question as I readily admit I am not in the same painting league as you guys. That is the reason I came here, to learn and get advice.
> 
> Are you saying even if they put this block filler on thick it has 0 hiding ability? Can you explain please so I can tell these goofballs...


Just to be clear DonP, I wasn't referring to you as the dumbass in my post.
I was referring to the hacks that use blockfiller for drywall primer.
Since you say in your post they use SW blockfiller, my recommendation is to get a SW rep to set them straight. 

While the painting business really isn't rocket science , the finished product is always better if blundering effing idiots are left out of the process.

Again, not referring to you DonP.


----------

